
500 Startups shuts down its Canada fund - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/31/500-startups-canada-fund
======
3pt14159
Really too bad. Especially with the situation in America right now I know a
number of founders that had decided not to do the "move to California"
strategy.

~~~
jussij
From the article:

 _Last month, a number of women came forward to the New York Times, alleging
misconduct by McClure and others in the venture community._

That to me sounds like not really too bad but instead about f'n time.

~~~
untog
It's possible to not feel particularly bad for 500 Startups themselves, while
still feeling bad for the Canadian entrepreneurs who will have fewer options
available to them.

------
systems
ohh, the company/startup is called "500 Startups", for a while there i thought
canada is falling apart .. and a count of 500 startups were shutting down

~~~
Mikeb85
As if we have 500 startups...

------
jacquesm
It's nice to see that they have a better than industry average score of
supporting women co-founders but now you really have to wonder if that's
tainted or not. McClure did himself and the companies they invested in no
favors.

------
elmar
the really bad part, some Canadian minority founders will have to search for
seed funding elsewhere.

~~~
Mikeb85
There's plenty of government grants for minority-founded businesses,
especially if they're recent immigrants.

~~~
biggerbistro
Why don't they just give this to everyone? Canadian government really loves to
favor the new Canadians over the old ones. I don't think it should matter...

~~~
frandroid
The government doesn't "favour new Canadians over old ones." That's crap.

The government offers funding to new immigrants because they lack many of the
social networks that people who were raised and educated here possess. Also,
it's a pretty good investment, as immigrants have a stronger entrepreneurial
bone than the average Canadian, due to self-selecting as go-getters (i.e.
emigrating).

~~~
biggerbistro
Sorry, immigrants make better entrepreneurs? Is this a fact or just something
you pulled out of thin air? Not to mention the fact that allowing only
immigrants to benefit from this is discriminatory and directly contradicts
your first sentence. What about all the potential native entrepreneurs that
might not get their chance to shine due to not being given the same advantages
as the foreigners? You should work for government, I think you would fit right
in.

